# Ściuchać coś



## dreamlike

Cześć  Temat z cyklu "Bogactwo językowe j. polskiego". Dzisiaj mówiąc mamie o wieczornym wyjściu, przypomniała mi by nie zakładać nowych spodni. Szybko ją uspokoiłem słowami "Spokojnie, nie ściucham ich." Na co dzień nie używam tego słowa - nie wiedziałem nawet, że je znam. Czy w Waszych rejonach Polski mówi się "ściuchać" w znaczeniu "zużyć, zniszczyć". Najczęściej słowo to słyszę (albo słyszałem) w odniesieniu do garderoby.

Czy spotkaliście się z tym wyrazem? Czy często go słyszycie?


----------



## LilianaB

Ja znam tylko słowo zapaćkać, ale nie wiem z jakiego ono jest rejonu.


----------



## dn88

Nie spotkałem się (chyba) z takim słowem i szczerze mówiąc nie wiedziałbym do końca co ono znaczy (ale z kontekstu bym się pewnie domyślił).



LilianaB said:


> Ja znam tylko słowo zapaćkać, ale nie wiem z jakiego ono jest rejonu.


"zapaćkać" to raczej "poplamić".


----------



## LilianaB

Tak, poplamić. Albo przecież ich nie zniszczę.


----------



## dopethrone

Nie przypominam sobie, żebym kiedykolwiek słyszał to słowo, ale skojarzyło mi się ze zbieraniem czegoś (jak np. ciułać).


----------



## kknd

nie używam i raczej nie słyszałem, choć domyśliłbym się pewnie znaczenia (z kontekstu w szczególności). sądzę, że literackim odpowiednikiem „ściuchać” jest „znosić”, choć w wyrażeniu „przecież ich nie znoszę” doszukiwalibyśmy się chyba zupełnie innego znaczenia…!


----------



## LilianaB

Słyszałam kiedyś ściachane buty, w sensie worn-out. Przecież ich nie ściacham, może słyszalm gdzieś.


----------



## majlo

Pierwszy raz słyszę.


----------



## dreamlike

Co do "zapaćkać" w znaczeniu "poplamić" - na Lubelszczyźnie często można usłyszeć "uciapać się". Pamiętam, że na którychś wakacjach wywołałem tym słowem spory uśmiech na twarzy pewnej polskiej pary, najwyraźniej pochodzącej z innych rejonów kraju... (1) Zabierz jej tego loda bo się cała uciapie (ubrudzi). (2) Znowu się uciapała (ubrudziła)! Mówiłem, żebyś nie dawał jej czekolady. 

Co ciekawe, słownik podaje "*uciapać pot. «ugryźć»". * Nigdy w tym znaczeniu się z tym słowem nie spotkałem.


----------



## raddia

"Ściuchać" - pierwsze słyszę ;-). A "uciapać" jako "ugryźć" - być może dlatego, że fonetycznie nieco podobne jest do "udziabać", od "dziobać". Całkiem ciekawe .


----------



## kknd

raddia said:


> "Ściuchać" - pierwsze słyszę ;-). A "uciapać" jako "ugryźć" - być może dlatego, że fonetycznie nieco podobne jest do "udziabać", od "dziobać". Całkiem ciekawe .


witamy na forum! (z wielkanocnymi pozdrowieniami!)


----------



## raddia

kknd said:


> witamy na forum! (z wielkanocnymi pozdrowieniami!)



... witam, witam (wreszcie się odważyłam) i dziękuję, również pozdrawiam świątecznie!


----------



## Lipka

Nigdy nie słyszałam słowa "ściuchać", dlatego zaintrygowana tu zajrzałam. Gdybym się miała domyślić znaczenia, to też bym sądziła, że to znaczy "znosić"


----------



## kknd

zdałem sobie właśnie sprawę, że u mnie w domu mówiło się przede wszystkim „wytrzeć” «znosić», czy „wytarty” «znoszony» (jak o dżinsach, ale w ogólności o jakiejkolwiek części ubioru: spodniach, bluzach, swetrach, koszulkach itp., chyba nawet i butach).


----------



## dreamlike

Słowo te nie cieszy się jakąś specjalną popularnością na Lubelszczyźnie, skąd pochodzę, i nie pamiętam kiedy ostatnio je słyszałem. Google podaje 51 wyników, więc z pewnością nie jest ono moim wymysłem czy figlem spłatanym przez umysł. Może znajdzie się w końcu jakaś osoba, która "ściuchać" kiedyś słyszała


----------



## nikolazd

Widzę, że nadal nie było odpowiedzi, to może ja się przydam. Od dzieciństwa u mnie słowo jest używane w kontekście ubrań znoszonych, starych. Moja mama cały czas go używa i jeśliby to kogoś interesowało, pochodzi z warmińskiej wsi. Ale słyszę na bieżąco. Dosłownie chciałam mamie udowodnić, że takie słowo nie istnieje i trafiłam tu


----------



## Gochna

W kontekście podanym w OP użyłabym "Spokojnie, przecież ich nie zniszczę". 

Natomiast często używam słowa "ściuchrać", ale w moim odczuciu to jest dłuższy proces  Nie można _ściuchrać_ spodni w jeden wieczor, ale za to podkoszulki moich dzieci są kompletnie ściuchrane po trzech miesiącach używania i prania na okrągło


----------



## nikolazd

U mnie mówi się "ściuchać", bez "r" w środku, ale z całą pewnością o długim procesie, tak jak mówi @Gochna


----------

